# Rifeño/ english- spanish



## candy-man

Hello everyone:

Well, I´m searching for some handy information about the language I need to get by the end of the day and I thought you could possibly lend me a helping hand,please.

Actually,it is not supposed to be an essay or anything.On the contrary, simply a brief description covering the most essential points:

*1.* How many configurations are possible when it comes to the order in a sentence? That is to say: *object,subject,verb.*

*2.* Do prepositions exist or its variations?

*3.* Do the cases exist?

*4.*  Do the grammatical agreement exist? If it is so, what kind of it?

*5. *Is it possible to apply the passive voice?

*6.* What kind of combinations are there in the languagre when it comes to syllables? CV? CVV? etc...

*7.*  Is it a tonal language or not?

*8. * In what morphological group is the language included? f.ex- polysynthetic?

*9. *¿Existe la partícula interrogativa y cuál es su posición?

*10. *El fenómeno de los antepuestos y postpuestos(posesivos,demostrativos)

*11.*

1. Antecedente postpuesto N+ Prel
2.Antecedente antepuesto Prel+ N

Thank you in advance/ Gracias de antemano


----------



## Outsider

Is this a question for all languages?


----------



## CapnPrep

Are you asking about the Tarifit dialect of Berber? I don't know if you will find someone to  answer your questions here by the end of the day… Especially #6, which is the subject of quite a lot of research by linguists. There is a small grammar section in the Wikipedia article on Berber languages.


----------



## candy-man

Hello, it´s just about Rifeño(Tarifit)!! Btw, in some quiestions I´m just supposed to say: YES or NO


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hi, I can't answer your questions although I hear rifeño or tarifit every day of the week, because now I live in Melilla, a town where it's  daily spoken by half of the population.

The only thing I can do is recommend you a book in Spanish.
It's been published last year and you can find  it now in the bookshops.
Actually it's a reprint of an old grammar but it is thought to be the best of this unknown language (some say it's not a language , but a dialect of a common berber language, tamazight, but there is no agreement about this).
Gramática de la lengua rifeña, de P.H. Sarraonaindía, ediciones Bellaterra.

As the grammar is essentially the same for all  the berber languages, regardless tarifit is a dialect or not, you can search for the grammar of the supposed common language, tamazight, because there is more information about it. 
Actually berber languages or dialects like tamacheq or tarifit are not mutually intelligible, although they are very close to each other, but they differ in vocabulary, pronounciation etc. The discussion whether they are a common language or not is still open, and politics is in the middle of the discussion, so...


----------



## candy-man

Procuraré buscarlo mañana aquí en Madrid aunque ya no lo habré necesitado 
Es una pena que nadie me haya respondido porque las informaciones he de tenerlas para mañana. Pues nada,gracias a todos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

candy-man said:


> Procuraré buscarlo mañana aquí en Madrid aunque ya no lo habré necesitado
> Es una pena que nadie me haya respondido porque las informaciones he de tenerlas para mañana. Pues nada,gracias a todos.



Hombre, es un idioma no muy conocido para una respuesta tan rápida y para preguntas tan complejas.
De todos modos, puede buscar en internet. Hay páginas sobre todo en francés.
Yo lamentablemente, aunque tengo alguna idea, no te podría responder a todas con certeza. Bueno ,a alguna sí, no es una lengua tonal, hay preposiciones, hay caso directo e indirecto según la palabra esté aislada o sea dependiente de otra en la oración, no es una lengua aglutinante, el orden de la frase es SVO.


----------



## Joannes

Sounds like a homework you ought to do yourself. 

Here's another reference:
Applegate, Joseph R. 1958. An Outline of the Structure of Shilha. New York: American Council of Learned Societies.


----------

